# What system of kenpo is Chuck Lidell?



## shane23ss (Jan 15, 2005)

I was watching the UFC New Year's Eve special and I noticed (for the first time) that Chuck Lidell has a Kenpo tattoo on his arm. Anyone know what system he studies/studied?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 15, 2005)

Mod Note

Maybe you'll have more of an audience in the general Kenpo forum, who might know of Mr. Lidell.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Mod Note
> 
> Maybe you'll have more of an audience in the general Kenpo forum, who might know of Mr. Lidell.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Matt (Jan 15, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I was watching the UFC New Year's Eve special and I noticed (for the first time) that Chuck Lidell has a Kenpo tattoo on his arm. Anyone know what system he studies/studied?



Chuck "The Iceman"Lidell is a 4th degree black belt with John Hackleman of The Pit. Hackleman's teacher was the late Walter Godin of Godin's Chinese Kempo. Walter Godin and his former brother in law Victor Gascon were the guys instrumental in the birth of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu. Karazenpo Goshinjutsu led to George Pesare's introduction of Kempo to the East Coast, through him, his student Nick Cerio, and Nick Cerio's student, Fred Villari. 

Godin and Gascon were Kajukenbo men, under Adriano and Joe Emperado. Walter Godin was more directly influenced by Joe Emperado. After returning from the mainland, Godin studied under William Chow, who promoted Godin to Professor in 1973. 

For more info, see:
http://thepit.cmasdirect.com/


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 15, 2005)

Matt said:
			
		

> Chuck "The Iceman"Lidell is a 4th degree black belt with John Hackleman of The Pit. Hackleman's teacher was the late Walter Godin of Godin's Chinese Kempo. Walter Godin and his former brother in law Victor Gascon were the guys instrumental in the birth of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu. Karazenpo Goshinjutsu led to George Pesare's introduction of Kempo to the East Coast, through him, his student Nick Cerio, and Nick Cerio's student, Fred Villari.
> 
> Godin and Gascon were Kajukenbo men, under Adriano and Joe Emperado. Walter Godin was more directly influenced by Joe Emperado. After returning from the mainland, Godin studied under William Chow, who promoted Godin to Professor in 1973.
> 
> ...


I would say that pretty much answers the question. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a little more on Chuck Liddell's instructor.

John Hackleman was rated as a #1 kickboxer in the world during the 1980's. He was promoted to 10th Degree by Walter Godin on July 15, 2000. Hackleman's training center in Arroyo Grande, CA is known as the Pit. Hence, his nickname the Pit Master. Recently, Hackleman and Godin were both inducted into the Kajukenbo Self Defense Institute Hall of Fame on July 9th, 2004. On a personal note, the Pit Master is one cool dude.  :supcool:


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 19, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Just a little more on Chuck Liddell's instructor.
> 
> John Hackleman was rated as a #1 kickboxer in the world during the 1980's. He was promoted to 10th Degree by Walter Godin on July 15, 2000. Hackleman's training center in Arroyo Grande, CA is known as the Pit. Hence, his nickname the Pit Master. Recently, Hackleman and Godin were both inducted into the Kajukenbo Self Defense Institute Hall of Fame on July 9th, 2004. On a personal note, the Pit Master is one cool dude.  :supcool:



 And a real bad ***........my hat goes off to the 'Pit Master' and his fighters.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 20, 2005)

I went to "The Pit" website, pretty good stuff. Once I saw a picture of "The Pit Master" I realized I do know who that is, I just didn't know the "Iceman" trained there. Anybody catch that new reality show called "The Ultimate Fighter"? It has the "Iceman" on there as a team coach.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I saw it Monday night.  It was pretty interesting (except for the red-haired drunk, obnoxious guy--I think his name is Chris L.).  I'm envious of the training they're getting: a coach for Muay Thai, one for grappling, & one for Boxing.  However, I don't envy the workouts they have to go through (all of them seem to be in their 20s & in very good physical condition & yet a couple of them were puking); Oy! I got tired just watching them.  A couple of the guys seem to have good attitudes about training & didn't fall for the "hit the booze the night before training starts" trap. :ultracool  

So, I'm looking forward to the next show to see how they're doing & see what the "challenges" are that Liddell & Couture put to them (according to the press release the challenges are supposed to based on traditional MA tests of physical strength, endurance, etc.). Btw, Liddell & Couture are on the cover of the March issue of _Black Belt _ magazine with interviews with each of them about how they prefer to train for the UFC, advice to beginners, etc.


----------



## Erik (Jan 20, 2005)

Chuck also is a coach (and I think part owner) of SLO Kickboxing in San Luis Obispo.

  Chuck does his groundwork in Las Vegas with John Lewis (I believe).

  The Pit is a great place to train.  Hackleman is incredible.  The gym is somehow simply perfect.  Man, do they work _hard_.

  I believe one must reach orange belt to get that tattoo on the shoulder.  Chuck's brother Dan has one, too.

 Y'all should watch for some other fighters out of this place: Scott Lighty, John Pollakowski, Gan McGee, Jason Von Flue, Justin Frazer, Cruz Gomez, and Preston Scharf (who just started a no-gi jiu jitsu program. If you're nearby, I highly suggest looking into it). Frazer is perhaps the best no-gi grappler I've met.

  There are others, too.  You can find many of them on www.sherdog.com and they are registered at SLO Kickboxing as opposed to The Pit.  I never figured out why.

 Lighty just turned pro less than a year ago and Pollack had one of the best NHB fights I've ever seen against Olaf in the WEC. Johnny took the fight on 8 hours notice, has minimal (if any) grappling experience, and pulled an all-nighter the night before working on a Computer Architecture class (he's a Computer Engineering student). Randy Couture wanted _his _picture taken with Johnny.  Also, Chuck's brother, Sean, has been doing well kickboxing and is worth following.

 All these guys are damn good men. I was lucky enough to train with them and/or work with them for a while. I miss them tremendously.

 Oh - regarding the post above mine: Chuck is in his mid-late 30s, about 35-36, I think.  Randy is older than 42 - no joke.  Gives us all inspiration for many years of sports and fighting, doesn't it?


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 20, 2005)

I was looking and this guy kind of looks like the red headed guy from the show. Is this the same guy or some one else?

http://thepit.cmasdirect.com/albumImageView/view/PhotoAlbum.pml?photoId=12385


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 20, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I was looking and this guy kind of looks like the red headed guy from the show. Is this the same guy or some one else?


I think so, but to be honest, I'm not sure--it's been 3 days since I saw the show.  The hair looks the same & his toenails were also painted, but the guy in the photo looks different (maybe it's because he's wearing a gi); I'd have to see him on the show again & then check the photo.  It very well could be.  Anybody else know? :idunno:

P.S. - I like your Chris Farley quote.  Have you thought about using it as your MT signature?


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 20, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> P.S. - I like your Chris Farley quote. Have you thought about using it as your MT signature?


Thanks, I think I'll change it right now.:asian:


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 20, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I think so, but to be honest, I'm not sure--it's been 3 days since I saw the show. The hair looks the same & his toenails were also painted, but the guy in the photo looks different (maybe it's because he's wearing a gi); I'd have to see him on the show again & then check the photo. It very well could be. Anybody else know? :idunno:
> 
> P.S. - I like your Chris Farley quote. Have you thought about using it as your MT signature?


I couldn't really tell if it was the same guy or not either. I also noticed the toe nails.


----------

